
A Guiding Glow to Track the Movement of Proteins (2008 Nobel Prize, Chemistry) - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/14/science/14gree.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
======
jcl
And here's an article about the guy who didn't win:

[http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/2008...](http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081011/NEWS/810110328)

